# How to take a screenshot of the new Kindle Fire HD



## KBoards Admin

Some blogs are posting convoluted instructions on how to grab a screenshot from your Kindle Fire HD. Turns out, there's an easier way, through this undocumented feature:

Press the Volume Down button and the Power switch at the same time.

That's it! The screen will momentarily flash, and an image of the screen will be sent to the Pictures/Screenshots folder on your Kindle. You can view the screenshots on your Kindle, or sideload them to your PC/Mac through a USB connection.

Each screenshot is a little less than 1MB.

Here are a couple of examples:


----------



## Linjeakel

Harvey - a few things come to mind -- in no particular order:-

1) Great tip - I wish someone would tell me how to do that on my Kindle Touch.

2) Maybe this should be on the Fire board, even though it is technically a tip, so it's marginal. Anyway, I'm not brave enough to move it and tell the _owner of the forum_ that he's maybe posting in the wrong place! 

3) Harvey's *12th* Kindle? 

4) The Foul Mouth and the Fanged Lady? 

5) Why isn't it October 25th yet, because I want my Fire HD, right the fuck now!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Linjeakel said:


> Harvey - a few things come to mind -- in no particular order:-
> 
> 1) Great tip - I wish someone would tell me how to do that on my Kindle Touch.


You can do it! Hold the Home button for 3 seconds or so, then tap anywhere on the screen, then release the home button. The screenshot will be saved as a GIF file, 800 x 600 pixels in size, and you can get it by USB-connecting your Touch to a PC/Mac.



> 2) Maybe this should be on the Fire board, even though it is technically a tip, so it's marginal. Anyway, I'm not brave enough to move it and tell the _owner of the forum_ that he's maybe posting in the wrong place!


Ha! I debated where to post this... I'm not sure where the best place is between those two boards. And I hate to cross-post!



> 3) Harvey's *12th* Kindle?


That is pretty sad, isn't it! 



> 4) The Foul Mouth and the Fanged Lady?


Oops. Should have filtered my displayed books!



> 5) Why isn't it October 25th yet, because I want my Fire HD, right the [expletive] now!


You'll love it!!!

Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Harvey - a few things come to mind -- in no particular order:-
> 
> 1) Great tip - I wish someone would tell me how to do that on my Kindle Touch.


There is a way to do this. . . .but it's not something I ever cared much about so I don't remember. . . . .maybe someone who does know will chime in. (Never mind, I see Harvey did)



> 2) Maybe this should be on the Fire board, even though it is technically a tip, so it's marginal. Anyway, I'm not brave enough to move it and tell the _owner of the forum_ that he's maybe posting in the wrong place!


I agree, Linda. . . .gonna move it to the Fire Talk board. . . . .Harvey doesn't scare me.  



> 3) Harvey's *12th* Kindle?
> 
> 4) The Foul Mouth and the Fanged Lady?


Hmmmm. . . . .so. . . . .the lesson is. . . . .

Even though you CAN take a screenshot of your Kindle Fire HD. . . . .maybe you shouldn't. 



> 5) Why isn't it October 25th yet, because I want my Fire HD, right the [expletive] now!


 Maybe a countdown day ticker would help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is very cool, Harvey...will wait for 4G....will wait for 4G....



Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Oh, come on, Betsy - who are you kidding? You _know_ you want to get the 7"HD .......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Captain Pugwash said:


> Oh, come on, Betsy - who are you kidding? You _know_ you want to get the 7"HD .......


Yes, but I want the new iPod Touch more....I was thinking, I could use my accumulated GCs to get the Fire, play with it a while and then trade it in to get the i'Touch once it comes out, and then play with the i'Touch and the PW until the 4G comes out....  my head is spinning....

Betsy


----------

